# PRSI Calculation



## devil (3 Dec 2007)

Need help to calculate PRSI,

Current earnings 940 pw and 8.43 BIK for VHI which my company contributes.

I pay 24.91 to my company pension which is deducted at source by my employer.

I pay 430 euro to a PHI scheme (8.27 pw) this is not deducted at source.

What are my PRSI payments. can someone explain with details.

Thanking you for your help.


----------



## asdfg (3 Dec 2007)

I calc it as 50.33 as follows

Gross Pay .................940.00
BIK..............................8.43

Pension......................24.91
Liable to PRSI.............923.52 Health Levy

Exempt from PRSI ............127.00
Liable at 4%....................796.52* 
PRSI @ 4% ......................31.86
Liable @ Health Levy @ 2% 18.47
Total PRSI .......................50.33

* When cumulative for the year is 48,800 no PRSI is payable @ 4%. The 2% Health Levy is still payable


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)

Did you try www.taxcalc.eu ?


----------



## devil (4 Dec 2007)

Thanks to ASDFG and ClubMan for your help.


----------

